# My tegus~~~take a look~~I love them



## Riplee (May 28, 2010)

5 Args and 2 blues


----------



## Riplee (May 28, 2010)

more


----------



## Riplee (May 28, 2010)

more


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (May 28, 2010)

Jesus, it's a pack of tegus lol.


----------



## preston897 (May 28, 2010)

that is a ton of gus. they are all beautiful. are you planning on breeding?


----------



## Herplings (May 28, 2010)

They look pretty awesome.

Nice pictures.


----------



## Riplee (May 28, 2010)

preston897 said:


> that is a ton of gus. they are all beautiful. are you planning on breeding?



Yep. I am doing it now.
LoL~~~


----------



## DMBizeau (May 28, 2010)

awesome looking pack of tegus.


----------



## reptastic (May 28, 2010)

awesome, i bet the food alone is breaking your pockets hehehe, i know it was kinda when i was feeding just 3, but after this summer i will have 5 also(hopefully) 3 b/ws,1 red, and 1 giant! but they all look awesome and very calm, great job!


----------



## txrepgirl (May 29, 2010)

Wow. How many do you have ? It's nice to see that they get along with each other like that  . I'm to worried putting mine together. I did it ones and the smaller one bit the bigger one ( they were free roaming around ).


----------



## themedic (May 29, 2010)

the gus are takin over


----------



## Riplee (May 29, 2010)

I take them out everyday. and feed them every diet outside cage.

And I plan get more.

LoL


----------



## brutus13 (May 29, 2010)

Beautiful Gu's!


----------



## Riplee (May 30, 2010)

Thank you guys.~~


----------



## txrepgirl (May 30, 2010)

You didn't tell me how many you have  .


----------



## Riplee (May 30, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> You didn't tell me how many you have  .



........e`````I am sorry. But I wrote on the first line. 

5 Arg and 2 blues.


----------



## latshki (May 31, 2010)

very mice gu's
what do they call them in numbers
a gaggle?
a murder?
a pod?
a pack?


----------



## anthonybravo (May 31, 2010)

Tegus look GREAT man! I was just curious on what you were feeding them?


----------



## Riplee (May 31, 2010)

latshki said:


> very mice gu's
> what do they call them in numbers
> a gaggle?
> a murder?
> ...




LoL.......


----------



## Riplee (May 31, 2010)

anthonybravo said:


> Tegus look GREAT man! I was just curious on what you were feeding them?




CHICKEN AND GROUND TURKEY~~
PLUS RAT~


----------



## themedic (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice man, thats my dream to have a house full of exotic reptiles just runnin around like they own the darn place!!

nice stuff!


----------

